# Forum Wars!!!!



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

      I know this is a very controversial topic to discuss here... But since its the fight club i just thought i should post this here!!! 

I would like to know your opinions about which forum you think is better!!

Digit Forum OR Chip Forum!!!!  

I would prefer if you guys keep the posts honest!!!!


----------



## hsr (Sep 12, 2008)

Chip forum??? never heard of it... lolz DIGIT forum rox but digit sux, chip sux but i don't know about chip foum....
btw i am pretty honest lolz


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 12, 2008)

Well since Digit is magazine and they have their forum... The same way Chip magazine run their forum!!! 

_<snip>_


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 15, 2008)

Had one long time back Registered at Chip India forum but the laypout was so messed up and chaotic that i couldnt stand it for more than few minutes.
  And with now being the regular member of Digit forum visiting other Indian magazine forum almost feels amounting to adultry


----------



## ico (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll say....

Chip magazine > Digit at the moment IMHO

Digit forum > Chip forum


----------



## Garbage (Sep 16, 2008)

^^ same

Chip Mag > Digit Mag
BUT
Digit Forum > Chip Forum


----------



## sam9s (Sep 16, 2008)

Digit was once Chip.....does anybody know that......I have been reading Digit since it was Chip


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 16, 2008)

Fight club or not, this thread will be deleted by a mod!!! I remember thousands of threads like this in the chit chat and fight club section. They were each picked off a few days after they started.

As to the answer, Digit might not be what it was, but still pwnz!!!!
@sam9s: I knew that! Digit was not chip, it was a part of chip.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 16, 2008)

Good morning, and well, it's about individual perceptions on what things are better that heightens the need for better things. Fighting over issues like forums is too senile, stick with that you like, no need for these topics and not certainly "wars".

I'm leaving the thread alive albeit in a brain dead form for a few days until it is completely killed so other members would refrain from posting such topics in the future.


----------

